# Peeing in her sleep



## Eevee (Sep 8, 2017)

Hi everyone. I am new to this site and to cockapoos. I already had one dog, a shih Tzu mix named Parker who is 3 years old and just added our cockapoo, Eevee 6 weeks ago.

Here is some background to the issue (sorry if this ends up super long)...

We got her at 7 weeks old and she was 2.5lbs (the smallest in her litter). She has been a great eater from the start and only took 3 days for the 2 dogs to stat running around and playing with each other. I started training her to ring the bell hanging around the doorknob to go out to potty when she turned 8 weeks olds and she caught on immediately and hasn't had an accident in the house since (well, awake that is).

When she was 8 weeks old, I saw her taking a nap on he floor (hardwood) and there was a puddle surrounding her. I picked her up and her whole bottom area and side was soaking in pee. I cleaned her off and hoped this was a one time thing. Well, it wasn't.... the puddle happened a few more times, but it wasn't always a lot. Sometimes I would check her after a nap and her hair down there was wet, but not enough to form a puddle on the floor. This would happen almost daily. I took her into the vet and they tested for uti, which was negative. The vet said she noticed discharge and did another test that showed she had vaginitis. She was given medicine for that and was hoping this was the cause of the incontinence. Finished the medicine and the incontinence during naps continued.

It seemed to be happening less frequently at about 12 weeks old, but I also realized it only seemed to happen during a super deep sleep nap. For example, I took her to my work and she slept most of the time, but was interrupted here and there when I had to get up or someone came in the room. But for the 4 hours she was there she did not pee at all in her sleep. But at home she can take a 30 minute nap and somehow pee in her sleep. Seems odd.

After researching online I have found 3 possibilities: ectopic ureter, uti, or weak sphincter muscle. I also found some people who have said their puppy did this and did not have any of these issues and just grew out of it, but this was few and far between.

She had another puppy visit today and discussed the issue with a different vet at the same location and he said to give it some more time to make sure it's not just a "puppy thing".

Has anyone else had this experience or know someone who has? I would love to get your input.

Thank you!


----------



## Eevee (Sep 8, 2017)

I forgot to mention she is now 13 weeks old today. Also, I have not noticed this issue at night. She always wakes up dry in the morning.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Aww! Bless her. Sorry, I can't help with this one. Hopefully someone will be a long soon with some experience.....my one thought is could it be like a submission pee as she is startled by a noise during the day, which wakes her up so she pees from the stress. It's all I can think of, especially as she is dry throughout the night.


----------



## Angiemcg (May 8, 2020)

Eevee said:


> Hi everyone. I am new to this site and to cockapoos. I already had one dog, a shih Tzu mix named Parker who is 3 years old and just added our cockapoo, Eevee 6 weeks ago.
> 
> Here is some background to the issue (sorry if this ends up super long)...
> 
> ...


Hi Eve,

I just came across your query and I was wondering if you ever got to the bottom of the issue with your cockapoo? I'm asking as we are having the exact same thing issue with our girl who is 12 months. I'm worried she has a problem with her sphincter or something. 

I'd like to hear what you found out as were planning on taking her to the vet after lockdown but figured it might be best to point them in a certain direction as they always seem to suggest it's related to a UTI but her sample has been clear.

Kind regards,

Angela


----------

